# Computer on floor or desk?



## MoMann

Ok so I was looking at my computer as I was walking into my room the other day. I spent a lot of money on it and plan on spending more to make it look nicer. On the floor I cant see too much of it just the gpu psu and a fan pretty much. So Im wondering should I buy a longer desk so I can put my desktop up there, or should I keep my original plan?

Original Plan:


Idea 2:


EDIT: Check my build logs in my sig (comment would be liked


----------



## Nebacanezer

PC on the desk for sure. As you stated, we spend a great deal of money on our rigs and if you plan on showing it off, it really needs to be on the desk. Not to mention all the dust that your fans pick up if it's on the floor, but if you have pets that can be an issue as well.

In my opinion, it would be worth it to spend a little extra money in order to get it off the floor.

Also, if you don't wish to buy a longer desk, just build a stand out of some lumber so you can at least get it off the floor until a longer desk comes about. I build a 4x4x4x4 box (cube) and had my rig sitting on it before I built my desk.


----------



## lordhinton

desk is better to see inside







i find with running the fans on 12v (if there not silent ones) its alot louder up here!


----------



## MoMann

For the first option I was going to put a tree like this in the corner, while keeping my computer on the floor.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/6-Ficus-Silk-Tree/16933967


----------



## Darylrese

on the desk definatly. I used to have mine on the floor, didn't like it. Put it on a new desk and love it.


----------



## francisw19

I'd keep it on the desk...if anything it will cut down on the dust it pulls in. Plus, it's easier to admire your build.


----------



## MoMann

Well desk it is! And I was thinking of combining these two desk to make the L desk in the picture.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S39903729/#/S39903729
and
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S59903709/#/S19903725

What do you think?


----------



## Nebacanezer

The tree is nice, that is a given. However, if you really want the tree I'd see if there was another spot in the room where you could place the tree. Like most people, I've had my rig on the floor before for about a month. It was horrible. I am a clean freak and the dust was impossible to combat. Whether you have carpet or hardwood the dust and dander will be ten fold if you put the rig on the floor. Also, I'm not sure how it is at your house, but even when the door to my office is closed people still just come on in. If your rig is on the floor and there is a high amount of traffic you run a greater risk of someone hitting your rig, knocking it over, spilling something on it, or even falling on it. I wouldn't chance it.

*Edit* I love the look of the first table for sure


----------



## Darylrese

Ikea desks are great. Mine is white with black legs. You wont be dissapointed if you go for either of those and put your tower ontop


----------



## MoMann

Well I will be putting it on my desk for sure. Also, can you see your top fans when your sitting? Like in my Switch 810 Im wondering if I will be able to see those, because right now I have crappy fans up there since I cannot see them.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Ikea desks are great. Mine is white with black legs. You wont be disappointed if you go for either of those and put your tower ontop


Ok great because I dont want to buy this, build it, and then be disappointed that would suck!


----------



## kyfire

One thing to keep in mind is the weight of your system and anything else you put on the desk vs the weight capacity of the desk. For instance my HAF X tips the scale at 65lbs.


----------



## MoMann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is the weight of your system and anything else you put on the desk vs the weight capacity of the desk. For instance my HAF X tips the scale at 65lbs.


Right, I will have to check that, but then I dont feel like that will be too much of a problem. Definitely will check though!


----------



## DrClaw

my desk has no space for a pc so i got it on the floor but now i dont feel good leaving it there, have such small space to deal with


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

I never understood the desire to keep a tower up on the desk, most of the pics in the computer room thread baffle me. But I suppose I can understand it to some extent, put a lot into how the tower looks it should be a centerpiece. For me though I prefer floor and out of sight if possible. If I can make it disappear so much the better. But I am a bit ocd about symmetry. Hard to maintain symmetry with a computer tower involved.


----------



## cab2

On the floor, PC-A17B with Lian-Li wheel stand. Photos here:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=66864


----------



## jthm4goth

On the desk all the way. Even though mine doesn't even fit I put a lot of money and going to put more into I wanna see it and when people come over I want them to see it.


I'm in the process of designing and building my own desk so I get exactly what I want


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm too old to care whether people like or see my computer nor would the people I know care but I do keep it on the desk because I prefer it and it stay's cleaner.


----------



## BirdofPrey

I'd be afraid to put a tower on my desk; knowing my luck it'd get knocked over and fall off. A cube case maybe if I had room.
I prefer to keep my pc on the floor, though, right next to the desk is most space efficient for my workflow, and right now I have a Galant with the tower on the inside of the legs up against them which uses space that wouldn't otherwise get utilized unless I moved the file cabinet there (since it's under the long part, it's out of my leg-space). I also don't happen to care about showing off my PC since it's not in a public space.


----------

